# Hold the date! April 14 Charity Shoot at Hilsman's!



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 9, 2012)

Hold the date for a 3D charity shoot & raffle for Sarah Barr. The shoot & raffle will be held at *Hilsman Archery *Range (655 Old Jackson RD McDonough, GA. 30252) on *April 14th*. It will start at 8:00 AM. We will have lunch ($5 for burgers and hot dogs) and the raffle at 12 and shoot till 4 PM or later! We will have a 20 target range set up and plan on raffling off several great items (Guided Hog Hunt, Guided Alligator Hunt, Bow Fishing Trip, & Archery Gear)

Sarah is the 15 year old daughter of one of my 4H archery coaches in Henry County. In August 2009, at age 12, Sarah Barr was diagnosed with Ewing’s Sarcoma, a type of bone cancer, in her right femur. Until this past week, Sarah has not walked without crutches since 2009. From August 2009 to April 2010. Sarah had 14 rounds of inpatient chemotherapy. Just the other day Sarah found out that the Ewing’s Sarcoma had relapsed. Sarah and her family are facing another battle. 

For more information go to: http://journeywithsarah.wordpress.com/ 

This should be a great shoot for a even *GREATER* cause! Plus, a chance to win a hog hunt, alligator hunt, custom made long bow and many other great prizes the day of the shoot.

Thank you
Robert Foster


----------



## onfhunter1 (Feb 9, 2012)

You can count me in


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 9, 2012)

Nothing on the local 3-D schedule the 14th. Looks like a great day. 
Weather permitting, you can count me in to support Sarah and the Barr family.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 9, 2012)

Should make it


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I went to church with the Barr family and have known them for a while, I will be there and I am so happy to see this happening!!! You all are great people!!!! God give us a great day to raise some much needed money and help for the Barr family! Let me know what I can do to help, Robbie has my number and info or pm me for it.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 10, 2012)

bump


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 13, 2012)

Just confirmed that the TBG (Traditional Bow Hunters of GA) Youth trailer will be on site for the day. So bring you kids out...they will have their own 3D range to shoot!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 17, 2012)

We are getting some great items for the raffle! A hog hunt, alligator hunt, McKenzie Targets, pop up blind, 30x Gold Tip Arrows, Phoenix Quivers, Recurve Bows, Cedar Arrows & Quiver, Casting Crowns Gift Basket, and more. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Feb 17, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> We are getting some great items for the raffle! A hog hunt, alligator hunt, McKenzie Targets, pop up blind, 30x Gold Tip Arrows, Phoenix Quivers, Recurve Bows, Cedar Arrows & Quiver, Casting Crowns Gift Basket, and more. Hope to see everyone there!



Also I have some custom made Turkey calls to throw in also


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 22, 2012)

bump!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is the flyer for the shoot....


----------



## Dennis (Feb 27, 2012)

Gonna be big fun!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 5, 2012)

Close to one month out....bump ....


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump back to the top....it's next month, hope to see everyone out there.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 26, 2012)

3 weeks out.....Don't forget! We still have tickets for the alligator hunt, hog hunt and custom long bow. I also have some great items for the raffle the day of the shoot! Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 2, 2012)

2 Weeks to go! There are still tickets avaliable for the hog hunt, alligator hunt, and custom bow! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 3, 2012)

Do we have to buy the other tickets in advance? Let me know, I can run down to McDonough Thursday or Friday evening.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 3, 2012)

I will have the hunt and bow tickets to sell the day of the shoot. The other items will only be sold on the day of the shoot


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 3, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> Just confirmed that the TBG (Traditional Bow Hunters of GA) Youth trailer will be on site for the day. So bring you kids out...they will have their own 3D range to shoot!



I plan to be there, and be able to help Tony with the young folks range. Not all  of our targets are made to stop an arrow from a compound,
 but we have at least 30 recurves and longbows in the that trailer, and a bunch of arrows. 

Robert, you, your Father and Mother have done a wonderful job promoting this shoot, and organizing the raffle. 

God Bless miss Sarah.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 3, 2012)

It's gonna be big fun!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Gonna be a very BLESSED DAY!!!! I will be there!!!! Hope to have my new bow by then! Robert you are doing a wonderful thing here and doing a dang good job at putting it together!!! God bless ya man!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 6, 2012)

Bump......1 week to go!


----------



## badcompany (Apr 6, 2012)

Planning on being there with a few others.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 6, 2012)

I was supposed to be out of town that weekend but I am going to try to stay home to make this shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 6, 2012)

All  of these replicas carved, and donated by AL33, aka Al Chapman.

These arrowhead replicas all carved from wood, and painted by Al. Amazing.

I will be putting some tickets in this sack for sure.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 6, 2012)

A few more items:
Osage selfbow made by Mike Mecredy.
I have shot this bow a goodly bit. 

Plus some cedar shafted arrows and a quiver from Whoosbows, a turkey call from Fran Wright and a Youth bow and arrows from Dennis.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is a partial list of the other items for the raffle. You must be present for these!!! Hope to see y'all there!

- Army Navy Store - 3 hrs gun range time, with 250 rounds of 9mm ammo and a range bag.
- 2 Phoenix Compound Bow Quivers
- 12 - Gold Tip 30X  Arrows
- 2 Archery Learning Center T-shirts 
-Ben Pearson 50 lb Recurve Bow
-Hand napped knife
- 2 youth recurve bows & arrows 
- hand painted cards 
- 2 dozen girls (pink) wood arrows
- custom turkey box call
- Hand made skinning knife 
- 35 lb recurve bow
- Leather Back Quiver
- Sharpening kit
- Arm Guard
- Shooting glove
- Check Mate 3 piece Recurve (55 lbs)
- Selaway Quiver
- NGTA car tag, NGT sticker
- Tickets to the “Road to Tara Museum”
- $50 Gift card Bass Pro
- 1 Hour photo session with local photography Studio
- $50 Gift Card Academy Sports
- Casting Crowns Gift Basket (CD’s, Shirts, Autographs, pictures, etc.)
- $100 visa gift card
- Shane’s Rib Shack - Gift Basket (BBQ Sauce, Spiced Pickles, gift cards, cups, T-Shirt, & Key Chains)
- 2 McKenzie Kill Zone targets
- pop-up blind 
- Fred Asbel Neck knife & beaded sheath
- $50 Gift Card to Academy Sports
- 12 Custom Arrows (douglas fir, port oxford cedar, Carbon Express Heritage, Carbon Express Thunder   Storm, Carbon Express Predator) Any color, cut to length, points installed, ready to shoot right out of the box. Shipping Included
- Hand carved replica arrowheads 
- Woodlands side quiver
And more items!!!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 7, 2012)

I forgot to ask earlier: how much are the raffle tickets?


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 8, 2012)

Dyrewulf said:


> I forgot to ask earlier: how much are the raffle tickets?



$5 I think I bought 2 and it cost me $10 I bought for the alligator hunt and the hog hunt


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 8, 2012)

Cool - note to self, buy tickets, hunt Gators, eat Gators, repeat


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 9, 2012)

I received another cool item for the raffle over the weekend. Edmonson's Taxidermy has donated a Free Deer European Mount or a basic turkey fan moun (fan, feet & beard on a plaque)! Hope to see ya'll there!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 9, 2012)

Man this is going to be great!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 9, 2012)

More items keep coming in.....5 custom slate calls and alot of had made mouth calls to add to the raffle items!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump...We got the targets set last night! The weather forecast looks good There's not another shoot close by100% of the money raised goes to the family And, it's only 4 more days!So ya'll come on out!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll be there Lord willing!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 10, 2012)

Illinoisbound said:


> I'll be there Lord willing!



Me too !


----------



## badcompany (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Robert, we have 4-H archery practice on Saturday till noon. I want to try and get some of our kids to come up and shoot to support a fellow 4-H kid. Is the 4:00 close of the range mean we need to be off it by then or we cant sign up any later?


----------



## hound dog (Apr 10, 2012)

badcompany said:


> Hey Robert, we have 4-H archery practice on Saturday till noon. I want to try and get some of our kids to come up and shoot to support a fellow 4-H kid. Is the 4:00 close of the range mean we need to be off it by then or we cant sign up any later?



 shoot till 4 PM or later is what I read Scott. I'll be there after I get back from turkey hunting.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 10, 2012)

I can not wait!!! whoot whoot!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 10, 2012)

I know the proceeds go to Sarah but are you going to have  the regular classes or is all the open shooters shooting "Unlimited 45 yards max"? 
Were competitive archers,  we keep score.


----------



## p&y finally (Apr 10, 2012)

Robert,
 I probably wont be able to make it to the shoot as we (Christian Bowhunters) are having our anual bass tournament Saturday. I would like to donate the money I won at the last Hillsmans shoot in the open money class though. Not sure how much was in the pot but if you will let Robert Hillsman know that Chris C. said to donate it i'd appreciate it. Good luck with the shoot, hope its a BIG success.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 10, 2012)

badcompany said:


> Hey Robert, we have 4-H archery practice on Saturday till noon. I want to try and get some of our kids to come up and shoot to support a fellow 4-H kid. Is the 4:00 close of the range mean we need to be off it by then or we cant sign up any later?



You can shoot till dark! We do have static targets so bring them on out and shoot there. The raffle is going to be from 11-12:30 and y'all don't want to miss that.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 10, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I know the proceeds go to Sarah but are you going to have  the regular classes or is all the open shooters shooting "Unlimited 45 yards max"?
> Were competitive archers,  we keep score.



We have stakes set for 
Unlimited (white - 40 yards max) 
Hunter (red)
Novice (blue)
Traditional (yellow)
Kids (orange)

The most important part.........have FUN, and prizes are Bragging Rights!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 10, 2012)

p&y finally said:


> Robert,
> I probably wont be able to make it to the shoot as we (Christian Bowhunters) are having our anual bass tournament Saturday. I would like to donate the money I won at the last Hillsmans shoot in the open money class though. Not sure how much was in the pot but if you will let Robert Hillsman know that Chris C. said to donate it i'd appreciate it. Good luck with the shoot, hope its a BIG success.



Thank you Chris! I will talk to Robert Thursday at our 4H practice.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump, lets keep this at the TOP!!!! for SARAH!!!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 10, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> We have stakes set for
> Unlimited (white - 40 yards max)
> Hunter (red)
> Novice (blue)
> ...



Robert a small correction to what we set the targets for:
Unlimited (white is 45 yd max)
Hunter (Red is 40 yd max)
Novice/ Youth (Blue 30 yd max)
Traditional (Yellow)
Kids (Orange 20 yd max)

This is a fundraiser and there are no 1st, 2nd or 3rd place prizes.  Shoot from where you want, use a range finder if you want or challenge yourself.  We set some pretty challenging targets for those who are up to the challenge.  Either way it will be fun and it's for a good cause.

There are so many good prizes being raffled off to so come on out whether you plan to shoot or not.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 10, 2012)

bump!!!! Come on not far to go! Lets keep it at the top!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 11, 2012)

Illinoisbound said:


> Robert a small correction to what we set the targets for:
> Unlimited (white is 45 yd max)
> Hunter (Red is 40 yd max)
> Novice/ Youth (Blue 30 yd max)
> ...



Thanks Jeff....Yesterday was a LONG day! Jeff is right...This is a fundraiser for a wonderful young lady and her familiy and it gives you a chance to sharpen your skills!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is the information again for Saturday. We will start around 8. Cost is $15 for adults, $10 for 11-16 year olds and 10 and under shoot free. Lunch will be $5/person.  The raffle will start just after 11 AM. I also spoke to Sarah's dad yesterday and their plan is to be there around 10:45 and stay till 12 or later. She wants to meet folks and speak to everyone! We will also have the T-Shirts in my avitar for sale. The money from these goes directly to cancer research.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 11, 2012)

bump!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 12, 2012)

3 More Days!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 12, 2012)

We will have some shirts for sale at the shoot. Sarah is selling shirts to raise money for cancer research. The shirts will be $10 each.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 12, 2012)

Directions for those who have never been here:
On 75 from Atlanta or Macon...
1) Take exit 216 (There is a Summit Racing at this exit and you miss the McDonough square = less traffic) 
2) Go left onto GA-155/McDonough Road toward McDonough and go 2.2 miles 
3) Come to a 4 way stop. Turn right onto Race Track Road. 
4)Go 1.5 miles to a red light. Turn right on to GA 81. 
5) Go to the next red light and take a right onto Old Jackson Road. (just past Tractor Supply, there will be a BP gas station on the right by the red-light) 
6) Go 1.2 miles to the driveway (on the left). There will be a Hilsman Deer Cooler sign and a sign for the shoot.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 12, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 12, 2012)

OOH WEEEE!! Less than 2 days to go!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 13, 2012)

I heard a rumor that there will be some Zac Brown stuff at the raffle! 1 more day!


----------



## hound dog (Apr 13, 2012)

RAC is giving to free gift cards for a free shoot a RAC.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 13, 2012)

hound dog said:


> RAC is giving to free gift cards for a free shoot a RAC.



Got them! Thank You!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 17, 2012)

I wanted to Thank those of you who came out to support the Barr family on Satuday! We had a GREAT day and the donations will help out Sarah and her family!


----------

